# Nemesis II



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

A second hand
36" x 12.75" x 12.75"

My new Salt tank with training wheels off.

Which is now going to be worked on over the next while to become the "Nemesis II".

25 gallons of tank with a proposed 10 gallon sump/refugium. Not the largest system in the world, but it will be functional.

It is already drilled, the plumbing will need to be altered to suit my purpose. I will be researching the Pump I need to fill the tank.

The Stand will need to be altered to also suit my purpose, I require some storage under it, so a bit of shifting of the legs, additional supports possibly some attractive panneling and off we go.

I do think I will have some sort of power supply in the base section, possibly with some switches involved too.

So now it is home, I can chirr to my hearts content and then later I will give it a watertest.









Pic of it in the hall where it will remain until I can store it for the time being.


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks awesome! Congrats and looking forward to seeing this bad boy up and running!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks. These are my musings:



25 Gallons of salty loveness. It's a longish tank, about as high as a standard 10 gallon and a couple inches wider and about twice as long. This suits me quite well. It's pre-drilled. It has two intakes and one drain. It also comes with a stand.


The Stand I have every intention of remodeling, using parts of it for structure. The Stand is built on four hefty 4 x 4's so it should in theory take the weight. I intend to brace it top and bottom using 2x4's and possibly bridge it with 2x4's too. The top is made with a chipboard material which... if anyone knows me well enough, will understand my incredible disdain for chipboard--not meant for wet spots. 


I wish to remove the chipboard top, replace it with a sturdy plywod, likely at 3/4 inch thickness. Move the legs to the corners and then set in the braces. the space left between the legs and edges of the top and bottom will depend on the thickness of wood I select for walls. I will go take a look at materials and price them out. I m ight go with 1/4 inch ply for the pannels or half inch. I shall see what is available and at what cost. Depending on how I get the whole thing to work, I might end up with a clear door pannel. It will keep the bird out or at least the bird braining himself to get in.

Electrical, I need to determine what I need inside the sump, which will be my 10 gallon spare tank I have kicking around. I am contemplating powerbars. I want to put the power bar in an easy access location. Possibly with an external switch to cut power in case of emergency.

I have to reorganise the plumbing so that it better suits a external unit, rather than a sumproom unit. the plumbing was designed to go through a wall, but it gives me at least a notion of what to do. I want it all going into the sump tank which will be located directly below the display. So I might be looking into flexable piping.


I likely will look into some feet for the tank. I would like the stand at least somewhat above the ground, so I need to find either some heavy duty casters (tha t won't rust) or some block-like feet. Basically if there is leakage or seepage, I wish to ensure the carpet below gets to dry out.

I am drawing up some ideas right now. I like to use peg joins or I need to find some stainless steel screws or something marine capable.

I have to decide what Pump I am going to use. I need to know what sort of skimmer I can use that won't take up a huge amount of space. And of course a heater--lights....the good stuff.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Thats a nice tank, i love the long tanks.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

great dimentions, my next tank is going to be a longx12x12


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Looks exciting! Keep up the posting and the pics! BTW is this going to be a new additional tank, or is everything from your 10G going to move over into it?

Also, Halloween is over, LOL.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

10 gallon stuff will be moved to it when all is said and done. I need to remove my hallowe'en decor. but I prefer it over christmas decor.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I got some dry rock from eco-reefer.com A small peice is going to start getting seeded for my nano tank.


----------

